# Bad News.....Turned Wonderful



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Well i can't remember if i told anyone here or not, but we were getting a female shepherd puppy from the breeder we got Ryder from in February. Well turns out, this gal ended up not getting pregnant....This really upset my husband and i, however we did find a female puppy an hour away from us, and she is 9.5 weeks old, mom and dad have wonderful temperments, dad is 120 lbs, mom is 80 lbs. There were 5 females left to choose from, it was so hard, but i really liked the soulful expression of my little gals eyes. She is a Black/cream....She doesn't come from show lines or anything, just a nice well rounded pet. Love her already. She slept in bed with us last night, peed right on us sometime....But we started crating her today and she made 1 pee mess. I am so proud...Now to think of a name.


----------



## retta666 (Sep 19, 2009)

We want pictures!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations on your new edition!
Like Garth Brooks sings......"Thank God for un answered prayers!".
Best wishes!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you Thank you!!!!
I love that song....

Here ya go..I am posting one of each dog.

Ryder 









Dane...Loving the snow.










And introducing??????? I need a name... I wanted to go with Ziva, or Probie can u tell we love NCIS


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

How about Ducky? hahahaha!
Damm...whats the Boss's name?? tip of my tounge?!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OH I JUST REMEMBERED!!!!
GIBBS!!!!!!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

I think abbi or kate are good dog names


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

oh i didn't think about DUCKY!!! How Cute...Thought about gibbs also, but she is a girl....


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Darn, abbi to...I didn't like Kate very well.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Whats the "woman" boss's name on NCIS LA?
I really do like DUCKY!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

She does talk alot LOL


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crhuertaWhats the "woman" boss's name on NCIS LA?
> I really do like DUCKY!


Henrietta "Hetty"

The other female is "Kensi"

Our solid black girl "Abby" is named for Abby in NCIS ~ DH's favorite!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

theres palmer and mcgee also


what does DH stand for


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Jenny Shepherd...LOL how appropriate!!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: amd1
> what does DH stand for


On a good day "Dear Hubby" on bad days the "D" could be something else!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

well i wasnt' thinking of dear hubby, but was thinking of the other....But everyone talked to nice about their spouses so i couldn;'t figure it out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What happened to your small dog you just adopted? Did you get Rider over his aggression issues?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

we still have dane.....yes with ryder, we have come a long way with....The word leave it works woders for Ryder....


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I vote for Kenzi!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I vote for DUCKY!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66I vote for Kenzi!!


Me too! It is a more feminine name for a pretty little girl!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

wow....my MIL just suggested abbi last name....Dashuto


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

hahahaha! I feel for you!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: amd1wow....my MIL just suggested abbi last name....Dashuto


On NCIS Abby's full name is *Abigail "Abby" Sciuto*

LINK

I like ABBY too as that is my "goth" black girl's name too!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful suggestions, i think i am going to call her Sophie, She just looks and acts so sophisticated, but then again she reminds me of a ziva and doesn't put up with no one. If i could find a way to combine the to i would.....The only thing i came up with was Visa...LOL


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Abby is a pretty name.







Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

THANK YOU EVERYONE! We have decided to name her Sophie, and i must say it fits her to a T. She is such a wonderful puppy. She loves her belly and ears to be rubbed. We have only had a hand full of accidents in the house, she has already figured out to ring the bell, (i didn't even show her that yet), she just hit it the other day so i took her out and she went...Everytime she rings the bell we take her out to potty and she goes...She gets lots of praises, so does dane cause he goes to. Sometimes she goes out every 10 minutes or we go out once an hour. She is just a joy to have we love her so much....I have new pics . I will post them later....Can anyone tell me how to make them bigger....I can't seem to get them bigger.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

aren't i just bootiful








Don't you just love my glowing eyes









I Wuv you ryder


----------

